# Peach kings



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I picked this up in FLAC direct from artist... it is great.

http://thepeachkings.com/

Give it a test listen. Kind of Folk rock genre... not sure what I would call it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool beans! What a find! I downloaded the flacs on the spot, seven dollars well spent.

Impressions: Simple melodic rock, mostly electric guitar and vocals, with an edge. Well-written lyrics and melodies, simple but fresh, well performed, really like the female vocalist's style, good harmonies, all with a different enough approach to sound very original, a bit offbeat. Also like the recording/mix approach, gives a heavier, denser feel in places, plus there are unusual texture/effects choices that keep grabbing your interest, pulling you forward.

It is definitely worth 5 min. to give them a quick listen. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

